
Ask HN: Coworker is moving on, how to celebrate virtually? - valleyjo
The team I work on is mostly geographically centralized. Traditionally, I would set up a team event such as an outside lunch or mini golf as a farewell &#x2F; well wishing event To celebrate and thank the person moving on.<p>With quarantine this obviously can’t happen. Does anyone have some ideas of what do virtually to achieve the same effect?<p>I’m open to spending money but can’t do anything over ~$100 US.
======
scottndecker
Copy what Jim Krazinski did for Some Good News

